

Ask PG: Can we see karma on Ask HN comments? - ibejoeb

I didn't have too much of a position on the karma display matter, but today as I browse the Ask HNs I realize that many comments are modded up and down based on factuality of the response.  In this context, karma counts.  I realize that this is not Quora or SO, but sometimes this is great community to field certain questions.
======
adrianwaj
So whatever happens, I'd prefer is the underlying html didn't change, so as
not to throw off parsing efforts. Perhaps there can be a display:none.

